# my souvenirs from nirvana have arrived!



## budculese (Mar 4, 2010)

my souvenirs from nirvana arrived today looking big and beautiful! i ordered them last friday they sent them monday i got them today only 4 days! great job nirvana i'll be ordering more souvenirs soon!


----------



## the chef (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats what ya get?


----------



## budculese (Mar 5, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Congrats what ya get?


aurora indica


----------

